# Just wondering



## 1gr8bldr (Jun 25, 2011)

What do most do with their fish?


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jun 26, 2011)

Fertilizer or yote bait


----------



## UpSouth811 (Jun 26, 2011)

i got some ppl that eat them so they get eat most of the time


----------



## Warped Arrow (Jul 1, 2011)

Iffin ya take me ya wont have to worry about it.....I can and will eat almost anything that has fur, fins, or feathers on it!!!!

Del


----------



## Augustabowhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

I never thought of using them for coyote bait. I wonder if that would work. I always give them to people. I dont shoot the gars and carp most of the time. I only target catfish.


----------



## j_seph (Jul 1, 2011)

Augustabowhunter said:


> I never thought of using them for coyote bait. I wonder if that would work. I always give them to people. I dont shoot the gars and carp most of the time. I only target catfish.


Please don't feed the cats to yotes


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jul 1, 2011)

Suckers and carp work very well as bait....


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 2, 2011)

Gar are really good eating. Carp are carp.


----------



## Warped Arrow (Jul 2, 2011)

How do yal use the carp for bait? Fillet and use as cut bait?

Del


----------



## j_seph (Jul 2, 2011)

Warped Arrow said:


> How do yal use the carp for bait? Fillet and use as cut bait?
> 
> Del


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Jul 5, 2011)

I have put out in front of my trail cams old shad that I took from the freezer that were to old to fish with. Got lots of bobcat and fox pictures


----------



## Warped Arrow (Jul 5, 2011)

j_seph said:


>



I'll take that as a yes, LOL!!

Del


----------

